# retraite asst-mat



## Nathalie (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour tous le monde, voici ma question : je vais partir en retraite le 1 OCTOBRE 2024, et j'ai entendu dire que l'on peut toucher sa retraite six mois avant la date de départ quand on es assistante maternelle, donc est ce vrai et comment procéder puisqu'il faut faire la demande de sa retraite 6 mois avant ? Merci si quelqu'un peut me renseigner


----------



## Pioupiou (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Toucher sa retraite avant son départ à ma connaissance n'est pas possible.
Vous confondez avec la réfractaire progressive qui consiste à toucher une partie de sa retraite tout en continuant à travailler sauf erreur de ma part


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Août 2022)

Perso la date donnée par la CARSAT pour mon cas est le 1er janvier 2023 je n'aurais pas touché quoi que soit avant hormis des ARES par Polemploi qui se termineront aussi à cette date voilà !!! je ne sais pas de quoi vous parlez ??? ... maintenant vous pouvez toujours finir votre travail (ne plus prendre de contrats) avant votre retraite d'octobre 2024 mais vous ne toucherez pas votre retraite à part le chômage !!! tenez nous au courant qd même !!!


----------



## Pioupiou (25 Août 2022)

Retraite progressive
La retraite progressive est un *dispositif qui vous permet, en fin de carrière, de réduire votre activité professionnelle*. Vous touchez le salaire correspondant à votre activité à temps partiel et une partie de vos retraite (de base et complémentaire). Pendant cette période, vous continuez de cotiser à la retraite.


----------



## Marie06 (25 Août 2022)

La seule chose qui est différente est que les assmat peuvent demander leur retraite et continuer à travailler. Normalement pour demander sa retraite il faut arrêter de travailler mais pas pour nous.


----------



## Ben19 (25 Août 2022)

Bonsoir
veux tu dire Marie 06 que si on a tous nos trimestres et que si nous avons l'âge pour prendre notre retraite . Il nous suffit de demander celle ci à la Carsat et que nous n'avons pas besoin de rompre nos contrats avant de toucher celle ci ? 
Je croyais qu'il fallait rompre nos contrats , commencer à toucher notre retraite puis continuer à travailler si nous le souhaitons .
Je me trompe ??
Bonne soirée


----------



## Lijana (25 Août 2022)

> Perso la date donnée par la CARSAT pour mon cas est le 1er janvier 2023


Mais, Angèle, vous êtes très jeune pour partir à la retraite. Bon pour ce qu'on peut voir sur la photo.


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Août 2022)

J'ai triché pour la photo je vais sur 62 ans hihihi


----------



## YAYOU (25 Août 2022)

Bonsoir vous tous, je pensais que le métier d'assistante maternelle faisait partie des exceptions qui permettent de continuer son activité tout en cumulant, touchant sa retraite. Je vous fais partager ma lecture. Moi aussi, comme toi, Marie06, je pensais qu'on pouvait cumuler activité et retraite. Mais apparemment, non d'aprés ce qu'on peut lire pour les assmats et assistants familiaux en 2019

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris

"Cette dérogation a été récemment remise en cause par la jurisprudence administrative. Dans un arrêt du 28 mai 2018, confirmant un jugement du tribunal administratif de Limoges du 26 février 2016, la cour administrative d'appel de Bordeaux a en effet considéré qu'un assistant familial ne peut prétendre au cumul d'une pension de retraite et d'un emploi auprès du même employeur qu'au terme d'un délai de six mois après la date d'entrée en jouissance de cette pension de retraite.

Cette décision rejoint la position de la cour administrative d'appel de Nantes qui, en 2013, avait également refusé à une assistante maternelle la poursuite de son activité avec la liquidation de sa pension de retraite au motif que le cumul d'un emploi et d'une pension de retraite « est subordonné à la rupture préalable de tout lien professionnel avec l'employeur et que la reprise d'activité, lorsqu'elle a lieu chez le dernier employeur, ne peut intervenir au plus tôt que six mois après la date d'entrée en jouissance de la pension » et que « l'activité d'assistante maternelle ne figure pas au nombre des exceptions prévues par l'article L. 161-22 du code de la sécurité sociale permettant à certains agents de percevoir leur pension de retraite sans être obligés de rompre le lien avec leur employeur ».


----------



## NOELLA92 (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour, j'habite dans le 92 et suis à la retraite depuis juin 2021. Six mois avant ma date de départ à la retraite je me suis informée auprès de la caisse de retraite qui m'a confirmé qu'en tant qu'assmat nous pouvions continuer les contrats en cours sans interruption tout en prenant notre retraite. J'ai tél 2 fois (2 personnes différentes) et j'ai aussi envoyé des messages sur le site de la caisse de  retraite pour avoir une trace écrite de leur réponse. Je continue mes contrats jusqu'en 2023 date de la rentrée scolaire de mes bout'choux. Prenez contact avec votre caisse de retraite et garder une trace écrite c'est mieux. Bonne journée


----------



## Marie06 (26 Août 2022)

Merci Noella vous me reconfortez! C est bien cette info que j avais toujours eu. Maintenant si les choses changent... Après on nous dit qu on est en pénurie de solutions de garde d enfants ! Faudrait savoir !


----------



## isa19 (27 Août 2022)

bonjour, petite question si on prend sa retraite et qu'on cumule avec  les contrats en cours peut on  signer avec de nouveaux employeurs tout en étant à la retraite ?


----------



## Chapichapo (29 Août 2022)

Ce n est pas intéressant,  vois ne cotiserez plus pour votre retraite, vos mieux se mettre en retraite progressive.  De plus le fait de vous arrêter à 62 ans au lieu de 63, vous perdez 10% de la complémentaire pendant 3 ans et si vous ne finissez pas l année,  vos revenus ne seront pas pris en compte pour la carsat. Si vous choisissez quand même de vous arrêter et de continuer à travailler,  la retraite sera diminuer en fonction de vos salaires. Bonne réflexion.


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour,

À la retraite vous continuez vos contrats en cours et vous ne paierez des impôts que sur vos revenus (retraite et SI 3/4 contrats en cours ou nouveaux) en fonction de votre région. 

Normal chez moi c’est minimum 1.000€ par enfant accueilli pour 5 jours + la retraite donc il y aura toujours l’abattement comme d’habitude … 

Normal car ça peut chiffrer


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Août 2022)

Angèle 

Pour l’APNI 122 bd Haussmann 75008 Paris 

Ma collègue a eu sa lettre suivie qui lui est revenue 

« Destinataire inconnu à l’adresse »

Qu’en est-il il pour toi ? 

Merci pour ta réponse 😊


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Août 2022)

Alors Chantou j'ai bien eu une réponse de l'APNI (adresse PARIS bd Haussmann) je voulais la poster mais je n'y arrive pas ! la réponse est arrivée par un courrier avec tampon *********************************** évidemment je ne comprends rien à la réponse mais je fais tout mon possible pour arriver à joindre ce courrier dès que possible vous serez peut-être plus capable que moi d'y comprendre quelque chose !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Août 2022)

Re j'ai scanné le courrier et çà ne passe pas ici ???


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Août 2022)

Angèle 

Idem … donc il faut faire quoi lorsque la lettre revient ? 

Essaye d’écrire ce qui est mis !


----------



## nanou36 (30 Août 2022)

Alors les 6 mois avant la date de départ en retraite c'est la date a laquelle on peut faire sa demande :  si on a tous ces trimestres et l'âge en rapport avec l'année de naissance ce métier de nounou on peut cumuler retraite et travail: réponse d'un agent CARSAT.

Et si on a encore des droits au chômage Assedic ne paiera plus si on l'âge et trimestres . Sinon tu perçois assedic+ tes contrats


----------



## nanou36 (30 Août 2022)

Mais on ne bien entendu perçevoir chômage allocations+ nos contrats+ notre retraite.
😂🙃par contre nos députés etc. .eux travaillent en tant que président de département ou d'ailleurs + salaires adjoins d'un mairie commune etc ..
C'est du réel...je connais une personne.
C'est pour la petite note d'humour!


----------



## nanou36 (30 Août 2022)

On ne peut pas je voulais écrire 😂


----------



## liline17 (30 Août 2022)

ce sont les députés qui votent leurs salaires et conditions de travail, ils étaient choqués qu'on leur propose de fournir des justificatifs, et une d'entre eux avait dit qu'elle n'allait pas pouvoir finir ses fins de mois, ils touchent des sommes variables en fonction du nombre d'assistants qu'ils embauchent, mais sans compter leurs nombreux avantages, logement sur Paris gratuits, train et avion gratuits, etc...
il doit bien leur rester plus de 10 000€ par mois, minimum! sans compter le cumul des emplois, et une retraite avec des conditions bien meilleurs que les nôtres


----------

